# IPO clubs/trainers in Tennessee?



## Emmyboo (Feb 15, 2016)

Does anybody know any Schutzhund/IPO clubs or trainers in Tennessee within a couple hours drive of Cookeville? My pup is only 8 weeks so it will be a while before I really need one. I also don't know if he'll have the temperament for the bite work. However, it's something I may be interested in and as a complete novice, I have no idea where to start. 

It would be awesome to find one before I train him in the opposite way of what he will need.  If nobody knows of any but knows of ones for agility or other dog sports that would be nice to know too. I've never done any dog sports and would like to maybe do so with him when he gets older. Thank you.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Here are the USCA clubs
Region/Events | United Schutzhund Clubs of America

Ally Smith and Jason Lin are in TN somewhere too.


----------



## Emmyboo (Feb 15, 2016)

Thank you for the information


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

There is also a PSA club, Camelot K9, in Soddy Daisy, TN.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

SDA club in Chattanooga is the one that we recommend in that area. Run by Sequoyah Shepherds.

Ally and Jason are in Knoxville area, but do not have a club They do training for others and go to other clubs.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

There's a DVG club in Memphis. Don't know how close that is to you.


----------



## Fervious (Apr 30, 2016)

There's a club on McMinnville and one in Hendersonville. I've heard really good things about the Chattanooga Club, not sure about the Nashville club


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Ally is not in Tennessee. Jason Lin does private work there though.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Hendersonville club is full (that is us). 

Not sure if Nashville club is active at all. 

There is a few clubs above Nashville and below. Jeff Lund is above and Lyle Roetemeyer (sp) is below.


----------

